# Karten für die Webseite



## Robert Steichele (6. Januar 2005)

Wo kann ich diverse Kartenausschnitte für die Webseite bekommen? Möglichst kostenlos.


----------



## Kyoko (6. Januar 2005)

Kartenausschnitte? Landkarten?

Wenn ja, Einscannen.


----------



## Robert Steichele (6. Januar 2005)

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es erlaubt ist diese dann für die Internetseite zu benutzen.


----------



## Kyoko (6. Januar 2005)

Dann gehen gekaufte aber auch nicht, wie sollst du den beweisen das sie gekauft sind?


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. Januar 2005)

http://www.multimap.com?


----------



## Gumbo (6. Januar 2005)

> Reproduction of this map and related information is not permitted without prior written consent.


D. h. allenfalls wäre es möglich die Adresse anzugeben.


----------

